# I don't know what's wrong with my guppies..



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

I had one fish die on me, he began sitting up in the corner, his color faded, he would not eat, and his tail was drooping... He died within a few hours. I have another fish doing the same thing now but he has been alive with the symptoms for 3 days... I have noticed one other doing the still swimming and tail drooping a little bit.

I recently did a water change and I moved everything around in the tank to give the fish an opportunity to obtain new territories, and one of my guppies has become a huge bully! He picks on everyone that comes near him, what can I do?


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

I have realized that almost all of my fish are swimming at a tilt, and some of them are very occasionally bouncing off of ornaments in the tank and are very twitchy and reactive toward each other... Anyone know what I should do?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Flashing (bouncing off things) and sudden deaths sound like poor water quality. Test your water and do an immediate 50% water change. Do you dechlorinate the new water you put in the tank? Do you vacuum the gravel during water changes? These things are vital to maintaining good water quality. Also, how old is the tank? Did you cycle it properly before you added fish?

Also, don't buy any new fish until you've figured out what's wrong, otherwise you might be nailing shut even more fishy coffins trying to troubleshoot things.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If possible a picture of swollen guppy and a few others would be helpful in figuring this one out without to much guessing.


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

I do frequent water changes and my levels are fine though I recently had to do multiple changes for high ammonia levels. I use aqueon for every water change and have recently gotten a gravel vacuum that I use, I am a new fish owner but I've had them for about 2 months and I did cycle the tank. They were fine until I brought 2 new fish home and stupidly didn't quarantine, though those 2 are doing just fine, it is the fish I had before that I am having problems with.

My tilting fish were constipated, I gave them a pea and overnight they are all looking much better, no more tilting... All except little Mimosa, he is drooping and very lethargic, the only time I see him really swim around is when he gets picked on by my bully fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

feed less.Planaria are visable on glass.They feed on food you feed your fish. Some fish will eat them,so feed less to your fish(watch for and treat constipation as you did) and see if your fish eat those little worms.Change water regulary(every week).A cycled tank will never have ammonia,so watch all your readings closely.


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Can you see planaria in those pics? I definitely will feed less than I have been


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They are the little(microscopic)white flat worms that I think I see on the glass.They feed on extra food in tank.They are not bad,but more a symptom,a few;no problem,many would indicate possible overfeeding.Some high protien foods pass right through fish that don't require high protien into the water column giving symptoms of overfeeding even if not.So possibly your feeding a high protien food.


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds good, thank you, I will look into other food options and will also cut back on the feeding


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Does my fish look otherwise healthy? He is still sulking in the back of the tank though everyone else is happy. He does eat, but he's not very excited about it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks ok from what I can see.Very pretty fish.Check water parameters as some of us have come to know certain fish will indicate "bad" water for us by acting odd or not showing their true colors.Possibly he is just least dominat and thinks the other boys to tough!


----------

